# Wonderful themes for chromium



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.crispytech.com/2010/01/27/best-chrome-themes/
http://www.freechromethemes.com/themes-gallery/index.html
http://www.themesforchrome.com/
http://www.chrome-themes.info/en/
http://www.chromethemes.org/
Just press install or apply theme and will change the theme


----------



## YZMSQ (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow,great!!!Thank you for your sharing!!! 
P.S.:Hopefully the broken port of chromium will be fixed as soon as possible.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 16, 2010)

Also there is one theme over there that will not work with apply because just have the link to download the file from devianart! The solution is simple! Just unzip the file, open the tab extensions on chrome and drag & drop the file over there


----------

